# Acid Acid Toast Cigar Review - Toast



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my favorite Acid Cigars. Very good flavor, very smooth cigar. Great cigar to smoke after a meal or just to relax.

Read the full review here: Acid Acid Toast Cigar Review - Toast


----------

